# Nettoyer son écran brillant sans AUCUNE TRACE !



## MacFanatic (6 Avril 2008)

Efficacité garantie à 100% !
Je suis un maniaque des écrans. Il suffit d'une tache pour me rendre fou ! (anecdote ; j'avais même une fois pensé à renvoyer mon imac alu à Apple, à cause d'une tache que je narrivais pas à enlever...) Je me suis tellement acharné à faire partir cette tache, que j'ai trouvé la recette miracle : spray "Vu" + chiffon en polyester et polyamide (exemple "liseré vert").
Et depuis, un écran sans AUCUNE TRACE NI POUSSIÈRE : comme s'il venait de sortir de sa boite !!!


----------



## jbdhugo (6 Avril 2008)

interressant pourrais tu donner plus de précision quant aux produit utilisés, merci


----------



## bidibout (6 Avril 2008)

+1 je suis intéressé mais pour le plasma


----------



## prasath (6 Avril 2008)

jbdhugo a dit:


> interressant pourrais tu donner plus de précision quant aux produit utilisés, merci



A mon avis il parle des nettoyants pour lunettes de la marque "Vu". Il semblerait qu'il ne soit pas le seul à utiliser ce genre de produit, j'utilise également un spray pour lunette. Visiblement d'autres ont adoptés cette méthode


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2008)

Spray pour lunettes pour moi aussi et depuis toujours !!!!!!!! ... ça marche super !!!!
Juste un petit conseil en passant : ne pas vaporiser directement sur l'écran mais bien sur le chiffon (doux mais non pelucheux !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

Une vraie fée du logis   
Sinon, pour moi c'est pareil et ça marche nickel


----------



## Vladimok (6 Avril 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Efficacité garantie à 100% !
> Je suis un maniaque des écrans. Il suffit d'une tache pour me rendre fou ! (anecdote ; j'avais même une fois pensé à renvoyer mon imac alu à Apple, à cause d'une tache que je narrivais pas à enlever...) Je me suis tellement acharné à faire partir cette tache, que j'ai trouvé la recette miracle : spray "Vu" + chiffon en polyester et polyamide (exemple "liseré vert").
> Et depuis, un écran sans AUCUNE TRACE NI POUSSIÈRE : comme s'il venait de sortir de sa boite !!!




Merci +1


----------



## Klakmuf (6 Avril 2008)

Le Vu est un vrai produit miracle maisil contient un solvant du genre trichlo, donc susceptible d'endommager les écrans à dalle plastique.

Alors méfiance


----------



## ntx (6 Avril 2008)

Klakmuf a dit:


> Le Vu est un vrai produit miracle mais&#8230;il contient un solvant du genre trichlo, donc susceptible d'endommager les écrans à dalle plastique.


Les écrans brillants ont une dalle de verre devant la dalle LCD ou plasma, en tous cas les iMac alu, donc pas de soucis. Mais pour un écran mat ou un écran brillant avec une dalle plastique (ça existe ???) à éviter. Par contre je dirais qu'un vulgaire produit à vitres fait aussi l'affaire. :rateau:


----------



## bidibout (6 Avril 2008)

Sur mon plasma j'ai une plaque anti-reflets sur la dalle qui est bien en résine (pas en verre) donc je vais passer mon chemin pour le coup


----------



## reorx76 (6 Avril 2008)

Salut,

Attention au vu ma copine est opticienne et me dis que ce produit est une vraie cochonnerie. Ce produit a tendance à dissoudre les traitement sur les verres. Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas sur les écrans de PC mais moi je me méfierai de Vu. Par contre il existe d'autres nettoyants optique/lunettes trés efficace sur les écrans et sans risques.


----------



## Vladimok (6 Avril 2008)

reorx76 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Attention au vu ma copine est opticienne et me dis que ce produit est une vraie cochonnerie. Ce produit a tendance à dissoudre les traitement sur les verres. Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas sur les écrans de PC mais moi je me méfierai de Vu. Par contre il existe d'autres nettoyants optique/lunettes trés efficace sur les écrans et sans risques.



+1
Je confirme mon opticien me la dit aussi.


----------



## GauthZilla (6 Avril 2008)

+3000 !

Je confirme aussi : j'ai foutu en l'air des verres de lunettes avec des produits vu (les traitements anti-reflets sont progressivement partis, ce qui a occasionné... des zones violacées sur mes verres...).


----------



## jumarcial (11 Avril 2008)

VU déconseillé par mon opticien 
Que conseillez vous du coup pour nettoyer un écran de MB sans investir dans un produit?
j'ai des linguettes composées d'alcool isopropylique,de tensio actif et d'eau. Caem fait un peu peur tout ça, j'aimerais ne pas flingué mon écran lol


----------



## kisco (11 Avril 2008)

Chez moi un chiffon micro-fibre légèrement humide suffit, mais cela prend du temps.


----------



## MacFanatic (21 Juin 2008)

Alors comme ça il paraît que le produit "Vu" abîmerai les verres ? Ah je ne savais pas ... Quel produit à verres me conseillerez vous ? Sachant que Apple coûte quand même un peu cher, j'aimerai pouvoir conserver mon iMac en bon état, et l'écran faisant partie intégrante de cette machine, j'aimerais le garder comme neuf ... Donc ?

PS : Désolé pour la mauvaise info, alors ...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (21 Juin 2008)

Depuis 4 ans je nettoie l'écran plastique de mon powerbook avec un spray pour lunettes puisque çà marche bien. Mon écran est intact. Mais je nettoie seulement tous les 2 mois car je ne touche jamais l'écran avec mes doigts et je ne souffle pas la fumée de mon cigare dans sa direction


----------



## MacFanatic (21 Juin 2008)

Oui mais il s'agit d'un écran plastique, pas d'un verre ...


----------



## macinside (21 Juin 2008)

perso j'ai netoyer des centaines d'écran LCD avec le produit d'écran Sanotech


----------



## petitchatmlf (21 Juin 2008)

Perso j'utilise Newflore Magic clean ,produit de nettoyage antistatique pour écran d'ordinateur 

clavier etc... et j'en suis très satisfaite.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (22 Juin 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Oui mais il s'agit d'un écran plastique, pas d'un verre ...



Depuis 1 an je nettoie l'écran en verre  de mon iMac Intel 24" avec un spray pour lunettes puisque çà marche bien. Mon écran est intact. Mais je nettoie seulement tous les 2 mois car je ne touche jamais l'écran avec mes doigts et je ne souffle pas la fumée de mon cigare dans sa direction


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2008)

et pour la partie en alu? vous utilisez quoi??? Parce que ça se tache également (que ce soit sous l'écran ou autour des touches du clavier...)


----------



## MacFanatic (22 Juin 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses  mais le problème n'est pas tant le "type" d'écran (LCD, plasma, Del, ...)
mais plutôt le problème de la dalle en verre de l'iMac ... :mouais:


----------



## MacFanatic (22 Juin 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> et pour la partie en alu? vous utilisez quoi??? Parce que ça se tache également (que ce soit sous l'écran ou autour des touches du clavier...)



C'est vrai ça ! Personnellement j'utilise mon chiffon imbibé de produit pour verres, ça marche très très bien ça ! Bon, en général, je commence par nettoyer mon écran, puis comme mon chiffon (doux et non-pelucheux) reste encore imbibé, je fini par la partie alu... Ca marche super bien ! En revanche, il faut un peu plus d'huile de coude


----------



## OuiOui (22 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, je confirme le produit "Vu" n'est pas bien, moi on ma conseillé "Optinett" qui semble beaucoup moins problématique = )


----------



## christ77 (28 Septembre 2008)

NE CHERCHE PLUS j'ai commandé chez maxichoix.fr un produit TOP 
Il s'agit d'une éponge avec son produit en spray il suffit d'allez sur la boutique du site tu commandes et voila tout. 
Le système fonctionne bien et nettoie super bien, tu mets du produit en flacon sur l'eponge et puis ensuite tu retourne l'éponge et voila un clavier ou un écran tout beau tout neuf. 
Le prix n'est pas cher 
Contrairement au lingette tu n'as pas de perte au niveau du sechage des lingettes et puis c'est ecolo par rapport aux bombes 
Bref que du BONHEUR ! 
www.maxichoix.fr ou www.maxichoix-shop.com 
A+


----------



## Vladimok (28 Septembre 2008)

christ77 a dit:


> NE CHERCHE PLUS j'ai commandé chez maxichoix.fr un produit TOP
> Il s'agit d'une éponge avec son produit en spray il suffit d'allez sur la boutique du site tu commandes et voila tout.
> Le système fonctionne bien et nettoie super bien, tu mets du produit en flacon sur l'eponge et puis ensuite tu retourne l'éponge et voila un clavier ou un écran tout beau tout neuf.
> Le prix n'est pas cher
> ...



C'est quoi le nom du produit ?


----------



## christ77 (25 Octobre 2008)

Allez voir le site maxichoix , que du top aussi bien pour les ecrans portable et pc que les smart et pda !
 Arretez de chercher y a un téléphone et hop vous recevrez vos produits par la suite
Amitié


----------



## happycampers62 (26 Octobre 2008)

interessant comme sujet moi j utilise des lingette vu pour nettoyer mon ecran par contre j ai une trace tres infime que je n arrive pas a faire partir ça fait l'effet d'un petit postillon mais meme la lingette n arrive pas a le faire partir


----------



## JPTK (26 Octobre 2008)

*Tout ces produits c'est de la merde.* Rien de tel qu'un chiffon micro-fibre légèrement humidifié d'eau, dalles mattes ou brillantes, rien de plus efficace. Mais bon si vous préférez acheter des produits pourris, chers et polluants, libre à vous 

D'ailleurs avant j'utilisais ces lingettes à la con, VU, celles dont vous parlez (ou les spray) et franchement je sais pas comment je me démerdais (gros fumeur) mais il y avait tjs des traces.

J'ai du vendre il y a pas longtemps un powerbook bronze, 10 ans l'animal, écran de fumeur, je me demande s'il avait déjà été nettoyé, bah la dalle est tout de même revenue nickelle avec le chiffon micro.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (13 Juin 2009)

Hello,

Je viens de m'apercevoir qu'il y avait des traces sur mon écran de MBP Unibody 15" donc j'ai utilisé le chiffon fourni légèrement humidifié, mais pas facile quand même j'ai dû légèrement "appuyer" sur l'écran et passer 3 minutes à frotter...

question:* l'écran du MBP U est devant une vitre ?* donc on peut appuyer légèrement sans abîmer quoi que se soit ? (pas comme un écran LCD PC par exemple ou on est directement en contacte avec le LDC)

Merci !


----------



## Rico0o (13 Juin 2009)

Apple recommande ce produit pour nettoyer les vitres glossy : http://www.lenspen.com/?cPath=&products_id=VM-1&tpid=286

A priori c'est extrêmement efficace, ça ne contient aucun produit, et ne laisse aucune trace.
J'en ai commandé un, on va voir


----------



## bishop_79 (13 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de ce poste sur le nettoyage d'ecran pour savoir si vous avez recu un chiffon microfibre lors de l'achat de votre mac. J'ai acheté un macbook pro unibody en novembre 2008 et je n'ai pas recu de chiffon microfibre pour nettoyer l'ecran. 
Je voulais savoir si normalement c'est fourni avec. Si oui comment me le procurer? Appeler Apple?

Merci pour votre aide.

Cordialement,

Bishop


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2009)

Dans le paquet de DVD fournis, il y a un petit chiffon microfibre noir avec une pomme au centre, plié pour former un carré de la taille d'un DVD


----------



## mackael (18 Juin 2009)

c'est quoi ca? newflore magic clean?, la nouvelle compil' de fg... 
non, perso, je suis egalement interessé. j'ai un spray "vu" que j'evite d'utiliser depuis qu'une amie me l'a deconseillé.. dommage , ca marche trop bien sur.. les optiques photos, mais ton produit a l'air bien, question menage, j'ais entierement confiance envers la gente feminine
se trouve t'il facilement ?


----------



## Damze (22 Juin 2009)

J'ai aussi un nettoyant sanotech que j'ai utilisé moult fois sur mon écran LCD de mon PC, je n'ai pas encore essayé sur mon iMac, mais je pense qu'une lingette pour lunette "brute" et qu'un produit "non attaquant" anti-statique feront l'affaire.

Et pour les autres, fumer c'est pas bien, et si en plus c'est devant son iMac, c'est encore moins bien


----------



## Rico0o (22 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai testé le lenspen vidimax et c'est super efficace!!!
 ça enlève les poussières et les traces de saleté, de doigts etc...


----------



## fred02840 (27 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,

Pour nettoyer des vitres (car l'écran de l'iMac n'est qu'un banal morceau de verre qui tient par des aimants : appliquez une ventouse dessus et tirez délicatement, pour voir), rien de tel qu'une éponge humide avec un peu de savon noir. Pas cher, très respectueux de l'environnement, pas polluant du tout.  
Et ça sent bon (j'utilise çui qui est parfumé à l'huile d'olive).

C'était les bons conseils de tonton fred02840


----------



## endavent (6 Mars 2010)

Une éponge ? J'ai essayé avec une éponge sans produit, simplement humide, puis un coup de chiffon microfibre derrière pour sécher. Une horreur ! Mon écran était rempli de traces 

J'ai du reprendre le chiffon microfibre d'Apple et frotter longuement toute la surface en verre pour tout faire disparaître !

Je ne risque pas de recommencer, le coup de l'éponge :hein:


----------



## Feel ip (6 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part, chiffons micro-fibre (le premier sur lequel je mets un peu d'eau, fibre moyenne et le deuxième, fibre fine, sert à sécher l'écran et éliminer toutes les traces restantes.
Résultat nickel même pour les vitres de la maison, voiture etc..

Écologique et efficace.

Voilà.


----------



## tumazul (6 Mars 2010)

un micro fibre spécial vitres de chez casto à 5


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mars 2010)

mackael a dit:


> c'est quoi ca? newflore magic clean?, la nouvelle compil' de fg...
> non, perso, je suis egalement interessé. j'ai un spray "vu" que j'evite d'utiliser depuis qu'une amie me l'a deconseillé.. dommage , ca marche trop bien sur.. les optiques photos, mais ton produit a l'air bien, question menage, j'ais entierement confiance envers la gente feminine
> se trouve t'il facilement ?



En lisant ce fil je constate que "VU" est très décrié...
Je ne sais pas si ce produit a tous les défauts qui lui sont reprochés (et d'ailleurs je ne l'utilise pas -ni d'autres non plus-)
Mais ce que je sais c'est qu'à sa sortie il a été vendu par le canal de la grande distribution (à grands coups de pubs) et comme par coïncidence grand nombre d'opticiens l'ont descendu en flammes...Peut être disais-je est ce mérité mais ne trouvez vous pas cela étrange ? :mouais:


----------



## clochelune (7 Mars 2010)

on peut aussi le sniffer le triclo!!

bon, ok je sors!
sinon, bonne idée tiens!
enfin avec mon chat qui vient dormir devant l'ordi, bon, faut que je nettoie souvent!

j'avais acheté iKlear sinon


----------



## Yip (8 Mars 2010)

Dans le genre écolo/économique : 

Moi je prends un sopalin que je plie sur lui même de façon à avoir un carré d'environ 5X5 cm.

Je fais couler un peu d'eau TRÈS CHAUDE dessus pour mouiller juste le coin. Je mets UNE goutte de liquide vaisselle d'un côté. Je frotte l'écran d'abord, ça mousse un tout petit peu, l'eau ne doit pas couler, ne pas en mettre trop. Ça marche aussi pour l'alu, le clavier, le chat qui vient fourrer sa tête par là, etc 

Je retourne le sopalin, au besoin je le déplie pour avoir une partie humide pour enlever le savon, ça sèche très vite.

Ensuite un coup de microfibre et l'écran est absolument NICKEL. Écran mat ou brillant ça marche aussi bien.


----------

